# محتاجة اعرف مياكنيزم



## lovlysara1 (27 مايو 2010)

انا زميلتكم ومحتاجة مساعدة *انا طالبة فى قسم هندسة الانتاج وبدور على نظرية عمل الميكانيزم الخاص بسرير وفراش المرضى فى المستشفيات وآلية العمل فى جعله يعلو وينخفض والتصميم الميكانيكى له​*​


----------



## hossam.gebril (31 مايو 2010)

زميلتنا العزيزة لايوجد نظرية للميكانيزم هو يعتمد على زراع يتم دفعة لاعلى فيتم رفع السرير وعملية الدفع ميكانيكية بحتة اما يدويا بواسطة تارة ويد وترس او هيدوليكيا بواسطة موتور وبستم متصل بالزراع وخزان زيت او نيوماتيك بواسطة ايضا بستم متصل بالزراع وكباس هواء ويمكن البحث عن هذة الميكانيزمات وتصميم السرير بسهولة 
وفقك الله فى مشروعك


----------



## ديدين (31 مايو 2010)

المبدأ هو دائما نفسه


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)

*اخى العزيز تعتمد فكرة عمل اسرير الذى رأيته بنفسى على 
عمود مقلوظ مربوط عليه صاموله متصل بالصامولة عضو رأسى على هيئة زاوية قائمة متصلة بالجزء الذى يستند علية المريض بمفصلة وعن تدوير العمو تتحرك الصامولة حركة ازاحية محركة العضو الرأسى المتصل مع الجزء الذى يستند عليه المريض ويتحركا حركة نسبية بواسطة المفصلة فيميل الجزء بالزاوية المطلوبة ويعتمد مدى الزاوية على طول المشوار الذى تم تصميمه
أرجو أن أكون افدت ولو بشئ 
اذ لم تفهم فضع رد فى هذا الموضوع وسأقوم برسمها واحضارها لك

لاتنسونا بصالح الدعاء
*​


----------

